# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  New Coronavirus Stimulus Bill Introduces Digital Dollar And Digital Dollar Wallets

## JoshLowry

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbr...ollar-wallets/




> Both Speaker Pelosis Take Responsibility for Workers and Families Act and the Financial Protections and Assistance for Americas Consumers, States, Businesses, and Vulnerable Populations Act (H.R. 6321), introduced by Chairwoman Maxine Waters of Financial Services Committee, introduced these concepts today as a way of delivering the economic stimulus payments to U.S. citizens.


And Rand is quarantined...

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Revelations is finally arriving .

----------


## Warlord

Pelosi's bill won't get through the Senate unless McConnell caves (possible, I don't know...)

----------


## RonZeplin

I guess the big question is, will Prez Trump sign onto this cashless society & govs ability to cut us off from our bank funds?

----------


## pcosmar

> I guess the big question is, will Prez Trump sign onto this cashless society & govs ability to cut us off from our bank funds?


https://id2020.org/

Do you have a license to ask that question on this device?

----------


## Valli6

> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbr...ollar-wallets/
> 
> And Rand is quarantined...


I can't be the only one wondering about false-positives, or the possibility of another demented democrat tampering with his test result.

----------


## devil21

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ency-framework

----------


## RonZeplin

> https://id2020.org/
> 
> Do you have a license to ask that question on this device?


Reported & +rep

----------


## devil21

> https://id2020.org/
> 
> Do you have a license to ask that question on this device?


"Digital ID" is about globalizing the Vatican's Cestui Que trust-based false ALL CAPS NAME system, where everything and everyone is owned by the Vatican's trust (IN GOD WE _TRUST_ doesn't mean what the sheep think it does).  Digital is easier to manage.  Some Pope thousands of years ago declared by papal bull that he owned everything and everyone as the living representative of God.  This is how it is being implemented, after many years of conquest.  Trustees are the title holders of all assets under the trust that the trustee administers.

----------


## BortSimpson

https://www.economicpolicyjournal.com/2020/03/democrats-are-attempting-to-use.htm

----------


## Matt Collins

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbr.../#2d6b00404bea

----------


## kpitcher

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbr.../#1f8b3bc34bea

Everyone gets a wallet, USPS lets you cash in and out. Fed runs it.


Nope!

----------


## donnay

Not worried, it will not pass.  The new money comes later, this is to instill more fear.  Watchmen, watch.

----------


## CCTelander

According to Forbes the Pelosi bill no longer includes the "digital dollar" language but the Waters bill still does.

----------


## RonZeplin

Gold & Silver are real money, FRN's are fake playdough.  TP will soon surpass the dollar in value.  



Strategic Toilet Paper Reserves, Fort Knox

----------


## Grandmastersexsay

> "Digital ID" is about globalizing the Vatican's Cestui Que trust-based false ALL CAPS NAME system, where everything and everyone is owned by the Vatican's trust (IN GOD WE _TRUST_ doesn't mean what the sheep think it does).  Digital is easier to manage.  Some Pope thousands of years ago declared by papal bull that he owned everything and everyone as the living representative of God.  This is how it is being implemented, after many years of conquest.  Trustees are the title holders of all assets under the trust that the trustee administers.


If that is the case, it is kind of funny how the Jews own everything.

----------


## devil21

> If that is the case, it is kind of funny how the Jews own everything.


That's a deep topic but suffice it to say that the "Jews" are historically just the money-changers of Rome (good with numbers and money, a natural fit, and an easy scapegoat).  Having said that, all influential sectors, including the Vatican, have been infiltrated and, over the years, taken over by a certain sect of "Jews" (though they take on whatever local customs and/or religion is necessary to carry out said infiltration) known as Sabbateans.  Interesting but very complicated topic.

----------


## pcosmar

> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbr...ollar-wallets/
> 
> 
> 
> And Rand is quarantined...


Who Isn't these days..

I wish him a speedy recovery..

----------


## Michael Landon

It's in the new bill passed by the Senate.




> 529
> ø(2) DIGITAL
> 
> 1
> 
> WALLET.—The
> 
> term
> 
> ...


Page 529

- ML

----------


## Michael Landon

Page 533




> IN
> 
> 1
> 
> banks are
> 
> 2
> 
> hereby directed to establish and maintain pass-
> ...


- ML

----------


## Michael Landon

They are calling it a "FEDAccount"

- ML

----------


## devil21

Based on Landon's post, it's not much different than the current banking structure (pro-rata pooled assets under trusts, each customer assigned an account/wallet number) except it's the next step toward cashless and privacyless imaginary money and the balance is held at the Fed, instead of with the member bank itself.  Member banks become merely storefronts of the "new" Fed.  No bank runs, no failing member banks, all digital, all centrally tracked, all centrally maintained and controlled by the "new" Fed.  Presumably, the NSA will have direct access to all info in a central location, probably the giant data center in Utah.

----------


## rosenfield

It scares me that Bitcoin has begun to correlate with the stock markets. I’m not sure that this is very good, he has always been for me as an independent defensive asset.

----------

